# 'Doomsday' Vault



## Allegra (Feb 9, 2007)

BBC NEWS | Science/Nature | 'Doomsday' vault design unveiled

(Sorry, should've posted under 'Science/Nature')


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 9, 2007)

Moved. 
Interesting topic, kind of like the ultimate time capsule - I wonder if they'll go down the road of storing animal genetic material as well, or would that be too controversial?


----------



## Talysia (Feb 11, 2007)

I knew that Kew Gardens in London was collecting seeds from plants all over the world for something like that, but not that other countries were doing the same thing, nor that there was a big vault for it in Norway.  I think it's a good idea, as long as it's done properly.


----------



## Pyan (Feb 11, 2007)

A worthy project, and being very well done indeed, Talysia.

Royal Botanic Gardens, Kew: Millennium Seed Bank Project


----------



## Talysia (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks for the link, Pyan!


----------



## Pyan (Feb 11, 2007)

Just a shame it's become necessary.


----------



## Talysia (Feb 11, 2007)

Very true.  I'm glad that there are some forward thinking people in this world.  It gives me a little hope, at least.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm doing a short presentation on this next week... which I really should start writing at some point. If I come up with anything interesting, I'll post it for you


----------



## Talysia (Feb 12, 2007)

That would be interesting.  Thanks, Rane!


----------



## jackokent (Feb 12, 2007)

Winters_Sorrow said:


> Moved.
> Interesting topic, kind of like the ultimate time capsule - I wonder if they'll go down the road of storing animal genetic material as well, or would that be too controversial?


 
or people! Has anyone read Ben Elton's - This Other Eden?  This could be the start of a biosphere.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Feb 12, 2007)

Yup, though it was quite a while ago, so I can only remember vague plot outlines. Elton's books all get a bit mixed up - the focus of my presentation will be what this vault bodes for other such structures - for animal, or even human genetic tissue. Very sci-fi


----------



## iansales (Feb 12, 2007)

jackokent said:


> or people! Has anyone read Ben Elton's - This Other Eden?  This could be the start of a biosphere.



It also reminds me of Nicholas Monsarrat's *The Time Before This*...


----------



## Talysia (Apr 26, 2007)

A little update on this one. Seems like the UK based 'plant vault' project is going from strength to strength.

BBC NEWS | Science/Nature | Plant vault passes billion mark


----------

